# Pocket Slingshot In Madrone Wood "Pyramid"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!

Here's my latest homemade one, carved out from a natural fork of medronho tree (Madrone or Arbutus unedo).

I tried to experiment with the finish on this one, to give it a "stonewashed" kind of look (linseed oil, shellac, 000 steel wool and some beeswax)

The design is very compact, with a short but ergonomic handle (on the thumb support style of grip). The front of the slingshot resembles a triangle (pyramid). So far, I'm happy with this design and I intend to emulate it on other future works.

It sports an unknown green rubber band (I suspect that its thickness is similar to TBS) and a new SuperSure pouch, courtesy of my friend Darrin Glenn Cook!!

Hope you like it!!!! Thanks for watching!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

DestroyerOfEVIL said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you so much, my friend 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Mr.Q very nice work as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

bigron said:


> Mr.Q very nice work as always :thumbsup:


Thank you so much for the comment, Bigron!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I always enjoy your creations !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> I always enjoy your creations !


Many thanks, Treefork!!!!!

I reckon you could hit a swinging match with this one!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Amazing! That's really all that needs to be said.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Love the clean look!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

d3moncow said:


> Amazing! That's really all that needs to be said.


Oh! Thank you so much, my friend!!!

You're most kind!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

carboncopy said:


> Love the clean look!


Many thanks, Carboncopy!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes i like it. Nice combinatin of sharp lines and well rounded edges. Thanks vor sharing


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wonderful! Lines, angles, flat planes in some places, superb flowing curves in others. All balanced and beautiful in a natural fork. It's always a pleasure to see your amazing work my friend.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

derandy said:


> Yes i like it. Nice combinatin of sharp lines and well rounded edges. Thanks vor sharing


Many thanks for your nice reply, Derandy!!

Cheers ...Q



quarterinmynose said:


> Wonderful! Lines, angles, flat planes in some places, superb flowing curves in others. All balanced and beautiful in a natural fork. It's always a pleasure to see your amazing work my friend.


How you're doing, my friend??? Hope all is fine, QIMN!!! 

Thank you so much for such an AWESOME comment!!! You're great!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Kind regards to you from Portugal!!!

Q


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

That beauty made me Listening the dark side of the moon, now my eyes and ears are in wave B) B) B)


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Elegant simplicity, I just love it. Piney Creek


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Peter Recuas said:


> That beauty made me Listening the dark side of the moon, now my eyes and ears are in wave B) B) B)


LOL!!! As a mere fact, I just did not thought of the Pink Floyd on this one, although they're one of my favourite bands!! 

Thanks for the feedback, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



Piney Creek said:


> Elegant simplicity, I just love it. Piney Creek


Thank you so much for the kind reply, my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I can not do anything else just underline all of those comments above.

Those fresh open air images are really in the mood my friend! The handle-fork proportion is very lovely and the overall curvature is gentle and powerful at the same time! I bet you like to keep the work in progress frames close to you and spend some time before make a final judgment how to define the terminal form. Perfect decisions again.

Like the weared look on the edges! Especially on the shooter side.

Thanks for sharing, and cheers to Portugal!

Tremo


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tremoside said:


> I can not do anything else just underline all of those comments above.
> 
> Those fresh open air images are really in the mood my friend! The handle-fork proportion is very lovely and the overall curvature is gentle and powerful at the same time! I bet you like to keep the work in progress frames close to you and spend some time before make a final judgment how to define the terminal form. Perfect decisions again.
> 
> ...


Oh sir!!! Thank you so much for your UNDESERVING comment!!! It's too much!!

There's a bit of work in all of this, but, to say the truth, I'm never fully happy... I guess this make us thrive for better works, anyway!

The weared (stonewashed) look was achieved with a 000 steel wool and some rubbed coats of shellac.

Best regards ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Love this new triangular front handle. I can almost feel the comfort of the way your fingers wrap around the handle. Thank you for sharing, Master Q. The green bands look like Gold's Gym bands.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG that's amazing! Just beautiful!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

You have made another beautiful work my friend


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

This is the kind of sling shot workmanship I strive to get to some day!Fantastic!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

An artistic blend of lines. planes and curves, Amazing workmanship and creativity....as usual !!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is a very nice design! Love the pyramid! Everything flows great together! Oh and that looks like it's the gold's gym heavy pull rubber. I love the stuff.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

In Italia l'arbutus unedo viene chiamato ciliegio marino oppure corbezzolo. La parola "Corbezzoli !!!!!" viene usata per esprimere stupore, meraviglia.

Corbezzoli che fionda!!!!!!

In Italy the arbutus unedo is called marine cherry or corbezzolo . The word " corbezzoli !!!!! " It is used to express amazement, wonder .

Corbezzoli that beautiful slingshot !!!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> Love this new triangular front handle. I can almost feel the comfort of the way your fingers wrap around the handle. Thank you for sharing, Master Q. The green bands look like Gold's Gym bands.


Mr.Green, thank you so much for such a rewarding feedback!!! :wave:

I'm so glad that you've liked it!!!

Hope everything's fine, sir

Kind regards ...Q



DukaThe said:


> OMG that's amazing! Just beautiful!


Thanks a lot, DukaThe!!!

Cheers ...Q



Sharker said:


> You have made another beautiful work my friend


Thank you so much, Sharker!!!

Always a pleasure to watch your MASTERPIECES too!!!

Cheers ...Q



Mr. Clean said:


> This is the kind of slingshot workmanship I strive to get to some day!Fantastic!


Oh sir!!! Thank you so much for your praise!!!

It is not so difficult. You'll be making some beauties in no time, I'm sure!! Practice a lot and you'll see! 

Cheers ...Q



tradspirit said:


> An artistic blend of lines. planes and curves, Amazing workmanship and creativity....as usual !!


Many thanks Tradspirit!!

I'm glad you've liked it!

Cheers ...Q



Arnisador78 said:


> That is a very nice design! Love the pyramid! Everything flows great together! Oh and that looks like it's the gold's gym heavy pull rubber. I love the stuff.


Thank you so much for your nice reply, my friend!!!

Best regards ...Q



slingshotnew said:


> In Italia l'arbutus unedo viene chiamato ciliegio marino oppure corbezzolo. La parola "Corbezzoli !!!!!" viene usata per esprimere stupore, meraviglia.
> 
> Corbezzoli che fionda!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well, it is your comment that AMAZES me!!!

Thank you so much for your nice reply and thanks too for sharing these interesting facts!!!

Arriverdeci!!!

Q


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great job!! I really like the "pyramid" shape on the front of the slingshot, it gives a "universal" balance 
Congratulations my friend

Volp


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

I really like your style of naturals. You bring out what the wood contains within. Very nice.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Volp said:


> Great job!! I really like the "pyramid" shape on the front of the slingshot, it gives a "universal" balance
> Congratulations my friend
> 
> Volp


Many thanks, Volp!!!!

I'm really glad you've liked, being you an expert shooter!!

Cheers ...Q



Teach said:


> I really like your style of naturals. You bring out what the wood contains within. Very nice.


Thank you so much, sir!!!!

You're very kind!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Class. Charm. Warmth. It is really very lovely, Sir Quercusuber.

I see you've already verified that the 'abraded finish' is evocative of stone-washed jeans. Was my first thoughts precisely the moment I saw it. Love it. It's perfect!! Softening and harmonizing all the elements of this beautiful new shape. I like it a lot. Gustave Eiffel was also inspired by the splendid Egyptian pyramids as well.

Always so nice to see new experiments work so wonderfully. A delectable design that looks well-crafted and superbly comfortable.

Oh, and did I forget to mention&#8230; *I like it a lot!*


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Poiema said:


> Class. Charm. Warmth. It is really very lovely, Sir Quercusuber.
> 
> I see you've already verified that the 'abraded finish' is evocative of stone-washed jeans. Was my first thoughts precisely the moment I saw it. Love it. It's perfect!! Softening and harmonizing all the elements of this beautiful new shape. I like it a lot. Gustave Eiffel was also inspired by the splendid Egyptian pyramids as well.
> 
> ...


My friend, what can I say about your comments??

Would give me so much pleasure to read them whether they would be positive or negative!!! Your writings are AWESOME!!!

Many thanks, as always!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I never thought I'd see a Madrone SS. When I lived in northern CA, I learned about Madrone. It's incredibly hard wood and burns with a blue flame it's so dense. I would suspect if you assembled some forks you could do some decent trades or sell them. Madrone is incredible wood.

That faceted design is artfully appealing...nice going. That little red sap streak is cool too.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I never thought I'd see a Madrone SS. When I lived in northern CA, I learned about Madrone. It's incredibly hard wood and burns with a blue flame it's so dense. I would suspect if you assembled some forks you could do some decent trades or sell them. Madrone is incredible wood.
> 
> That faceted design is artfully appealing...nice going. That little red sap streak is cool too.


Thank you so much, sir, for your great feedback!!!

This sub-species of madrone is the Mediterranean one, a little less sturdy than its counterparts. Actually it is hard to find a good fork: even if you prune it yourself, the wood can crack very easily. If you found it on the wild, most of the times they're cracked too. But there's exceptions and when that happens, i'ts just a wonderful wood to work!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## LiquideBullet (May 21, 2014)

What a beauty.. Well done ???? ????????????????


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LiquideBullet said:


> What a beauty.. Well done


Thank you so much for your nice reply, my friend!!

You're very kind!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Another stunnig piece from you, not surprised at all to see your fine works. Excellent natural has come out from your hands, mind and heart.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

This looks so ergonomic, congratulations!

One day I must try something similar. I hope you would not mind me using your general approach, right?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Another stunnig piece from you, not surprised at all to see your fine works. Excellent natural has come out from your hands, mind and heart.


My dear friend!!!

THANK YOU so much for your expert feedback!! Always so good to hear from you, Bob!!

I'm so glad that you've liked it, Maestro!!

Best regards ...Q



jazz said:


> This looks so ergonomic, congratulations!
> 
> One day I must try something similar. I hope you would not mind me using your general approach, right?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the nice reply, Jazz!!

About trying to do something similar, you can go ahead and do what you like, my friend!! 

To say the truth, my works are always influenced by somebody's creations too!! I would even be very happy to see someone make a rendition of a design of mine!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Sorry, Sir Quercusuber*!* I had to return once more and take another look at THIS stunning natural. I have no clue really which of your beautiful naturals are my favorite. But I will say this, "*Pyramid*" ranks right up there at the top of my 'I'm-totally-in-awe' list. It is just so *LOVELY.*

Hope you don't mind the additional post. Sometimes I cannot restrain myself.















Have a great weekend*!!*
*







*


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Poiema said:


> Sorry, Sir Quercusuber*!* I had to return once more and take another look at THIS stunning natural. I have no clue really which of your beautiful naturals are my favorite. But I will say this, "*Pyramid*" ranks right up there at the top of my 'I'm-totally-in-awe' list. It is just so *LOVELY.*
> 
> Hope you don't mind the additional post. Sometimes I cannot restrain myself.
> 
> ...


 :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

THANK YOU so much!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW I would have missed this if Poiema had not linked it in the SOTM Discussion page for worthy nominations this month! LOL, what a marvelous fork Sir! Sorry I'm just now seeing this, it is a true symmetric beauty. Your masterful eyes and hands are crafting slings that are worthy of standing atop any pyramid dear friend. Consider this a BUMP for Love


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> WOW I would have missed this if Poiema had not linked it in the SOTM Discussion page for worthy nominations this month! LOL, what a marvelous fork Sir! Sorry I'm just now seeing this, it is a true symmetric beauty. Your masterful eyes and hands are crafting slings that are worthy of standing atop any pyramid dear friend. Consider this a BUMP for Love


Sir, you're most certainly allowed to bump anytime!!! LOL!! 

Thanks you so much for your praise, my friend!!!! I'm glad you've liked it!!

And how's life been treating you? Hope everything's fine!!

See ya soon!!

Q


----------



## Luis Mario Meraz (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice color

Enviado desde mi SM-G900H mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Luis Mario Meraz said:


> Nice color
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G900H mediante Tapatalk


Muchas gracias, amigo!!!!

Saludos!!!

Q


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are very gifted, beautiful slingshot


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tag said:


> You are very gifted, beautiful slingshot


Many thanks for your kind reply, Tag!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That faceted style invented by you makes any wood great. Nice work. Thanks for sharing it again with us.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Chuck Daehler said:


> That faceted style invented by you makes any wood great. Nice work.


Thanks a lot, sir, for your feedback!! :wave:

Best regards ...Q


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Master Q&#8230;&#8230;.very nice as always!!!! Cheers, LBH2


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: 5 " Q " :wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LBH2 said:


> Master Q&#8230;&#8230;.very nice as always!!!! Cheers, LBH2


Many thanks, my friend!!!!!

Hope everything's fine!!

Best regards ...Q



alfshooter said:


> :thumbsup: 5 " Q " :wave:


Hola Maestro!!!!

Como ay passado?? Espero que este todo bien!!

Muchas gracias por tu siempre gracioso comento!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Un abrazo ...Q


----------

